# 850XP exhaust on a 550XP



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Do any of y'all know if a stock muffler off a 850XP will fit on a 550XP I bought my son a 550 but I wanted the dual exhaust with a little better sound. I know all the aftermarkets will interchange just not sure on the OEM.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Well put the 850 dual dump on his 550 what a difference in sound and bottom end throttle response is better too.


----------

